

Vladimir Vapnik Has Joined Facebook AI Research - andreasklinger
https://www.facebook.com/ylecun/posts/319378961602553

======
andreasklinger
Copy-paste for those not interested going to fb.com:

    
    
        We are delighted to announce that Vladimir Vapnik
          has joined Facebook AI Research.
    
        Vladimir is universally known in the machine learning
          and statistics communities as the father of statistical
          learning theory and the co-inventor of the Support Vector
          Machine method. One of the key concepts of learning theory
          bears his name: the Vapnik-Chervonenkis Dimension, which 
          measures the capacity of a learning machine.
    
        Vladimir is rejoining some of his long-time collaborators 
          Jason Weston, Ronan Collobert, and Yann LeCun.
    
        He is working on new book, and will be collaborating with FAIR
          research scientists to develop some of his new ideas on 
          conditional density estimation, learning with privileged 
          information, and other topics.

~~~
davidiach
A lot of people here seem to deeply distrust Facebook. Is it mainly because of
the privacy concerns?

------
pepon
I don't now how to feel about this.

It is great that facebook provides a good environment for Machine Learning
research. Besides they publish papers and contribute to the community.

However, it is sad and disturbing that all that talent and knowledge in AI is
also working to create a tool that doesn't give a shit about our privacy.

------
sebg
Yesterday's discussion =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8659672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8659672)

